# Kreis Limburg-Weilburg und nähere Umgebung



## king_cobra_disc (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

seit langem suche ich Leute mit denen ich Rad fahren kann.

Wenn Ihr aus der nähe von Limburg bis zu einem Umkreis von 30-50 KM kommt und interesse an gemeinsamen Touren habt, dann meldet euch doch gerne.

Ich freu mich.

Gruß Gabriel


----------

